# وحدانية الله في المسيحية



## Rosetta (7 أكتوبر 2010)

** وحدانية الله في العهد القديم:

+ اسمع يا اسرائيل الرب الهنا رب واحد
(التثنية 6: 4)

+ ليس إله إلا أنت المعتني بالجميع 
(حكمة سليمان 13:12)

+ وصلى حزقيا امام الرب وقال ايها الرب اله اسرائيل الجالس فوق الكروبيم انت هو الاله وحدك لكل ممالك الارض انت صنعت السماء والارض
(الملوك الثاني 19: 15)

+ والان ايها الرب الهنا خلصنا من يده فتعلم ممالك الارض كلها انك انت الرب الاله وحدك
(الملوك الثاني 19: 19)

+ اليس اب واحد لكلنا اليس اله واحد خلقنا فلم نغدر الرجل باخيه لتدنيس عهد ابائنا
(ملاخي 2: 10)

+ فاسمع انت من السماء مكان سكناك واغفر واعط كل انسان حسب كل طرقه كما تعرف

قلبه لانك انت وحدك تعرف قلوب بني البشر
(أخبار الأيام الثاني 6: 30)

+ واحد هو حكيم عظيم المهابة جالس على عرشه 
(سيراخ 1: 8)

+ انت هو الرب وحدك انت صنعت السماوات وسماء السماوات وكل جندها والارض وكل ما عليها والبحار وكل ما فيها وانت تحييها كلها وجند السماء لك يسجد
(نحميا 9: 6)

+ هكذا يقول الرب ملك اسرائيل وفاديه رب الجنود انا الاول وانا الاخر ولا اله غيري
(إشعياء 44: 6)

+ اذكروا الاوليات منذ القديم لاني انا الله وليس اخر الاله وليس مثلي
(إشعياء 46: 9)

+ بالاوليات منذ زمان اخبرت ومن فمي خرجت وانبات بها بغتة صنعتها فاتت (إشعياء 48: 3)


+ اسمع لي يا يعقوب واسرائيل الذي دعوته انا هو انا الاول وانا الاخر
(إشعياء 48: 12)

+ لقد كان لنا فيك وحدك كل شيء فلم يكن ينبغي لنا ان نرسلك عنا 
(طوبيا 10: 5)

+ انا الرب هذا اسمي ومجدي لا اعطيه لاخر ولا تسبيحي للمنحوتات
(إشعياء 42: 8)

+ لذلك فقل لبيت اسرائيل هكذا قال السيد الرب ليس لاجلكم انا صانع يا بيت اسرائيل بل لاجل اسمي القدوس الذي نجستموه في الامم حيث جئتم
(حزقيال 36: 22)

+ انا انا الرب وليس غيري مخلص 
(إشعياء 43: 11)

+ فاقدس اسمي العظيم المنجس في الامم الذي نجستموه في وسطهم فتعلم الامم اني انا الرب يقول السيد الرب حين اتقدس فيكم قدام اعينهم
(حزقيال 36: 23)

+ لان ذكاء عقلك قد شاع في جميع الامم واهل العصر كلهم يعلمون انك انت وحدك صالح وجبار في جميع مملكته وحسن سياستك مشهور في جميع الاقاليم (يهوديت 11: 6)

+ اليك وحدك اخطات والشر قدام عينيك صنعت لكي تتبرر في اقوالك وتزكو في قضائك
(مزمور 51: 4)

+ اتي بجبروت السيد الرب اذكر برك وحدك
(مزمور 71: 16)

+ ويعلموا انك اسمك يهوه وحدك العلي على كل الارض 
(مزمور 83: 18)

+ لانك عظيم انت وصانع عجائب انت الله وحدك
(مزمور 86: 10)

+ لتكن لك وحدك وليس لاجانب معك 
(الأمثال 5: 17)

+ وليعلموا انك انت الرب الاله وحدك المجيد في كل المسكونة 
(دانيال بالتتمة 3: 45)

+ ليعلم كل شعوب الارض ان الرب هو الله وليس اخر 
(الملوك الأول 8: 60)

+ وصلى حزقيا امام الرب وقال ايها الرب اله اسرائيل الجالس فوق الكروبيم انت هو الاله وحدك لكل ممالك الارض انت صنعت السماء والارض
(الملوك الثاني 19: 15)

+ اخبروا قدموا وليتشاوروا معا من اعلم بهذه منذ القديم اخبر بها منذ زمان اليس انا الرب ولا اله اخر غيري اله بار ومخلص ليس سواي
(إشعياء 45: 21)

+ والان ايها الرب الهنا خلصنا من يده فتعلم ممالك الارض كلها انك انت الرب الاله وحدك
(الملوك الثاني 19: 19)

+ فاسمع انت من السماء مكان سكناك واغفر واعط كل انسان حسب كل طرقه كما تعرف قلبه لانك انت وحدك تعرف قلوب بني البشر 
(أخبار الأيام الثاني 6: 30)

+ انت هو الرب وحدك انت صنعت السماوات وسماء السماوات وكل جندها والارض وكل ما عليها والبحار وكل ما فيها وانت تحييها كلها وجند السماء لك يسجد
(نحميا 9: 6)

+ هكذا يقول الرب ملك اسرائيل وفاديه رب الجنود انا الاول وانا الاخر ولا اله غيري
(إشعياء 44: 6)

+ لا ترتعبوا ولا ترتاعوا اما اعلمتك منذ القديم واخبرتك فانتم شهودي هل يوجد اله غيري ولا صخرة لا اعلم بها
(إشعياء 44: 8)

+ لكي يعلموا من مشرق الشمس ومن مغربها ان ليس غيري انا الرب وليس اخر
(إشعياء 45: 6)

+ اخبروا قدموا وليتشاوروا معا من اعلم بهذه منذ القديم اخبر بها منذ زمان اليس انا الرب ولا اله اخر غيري اله بار ومخلص ليس سواي 
(إشعياء 45: 21)

+ لقد كان لنا فيك وحدك كل شيء فلم يكن ينبغي لنا ان نرسلك عنا
(طوبيا 10: 5)

+ وانا الرب الهك من ارض مصر والها سواي لست تعرف ولا مخلص غيري (هوشع 13: 4)

+ وتعلمون اني انا في وسط اسرائيل واني انا الرب الهكم وليس غيري ولا يخزى شعبي الى الابد
(يوئيل 2: 27)

+ لان ذكاء عقلك قد شاع في جميع الامم واهل العصر كلهم يعلمون انك انت وحدك صالح وجبار في جميع مملكته وحسن سياستك مشهور في جميع الاقاليم (يهوديت 11: 6)

+ اليك وحدك اخطات والشر قدام عينيك صنعت لكي تتبرر في اقوالك وتزكو في قضائك
(مزمور 51: 4)

+ اتي بجبروت السيد الرب اذكر برك وحدك 
(مزمور 71: 16)

+ ويعلموا انك اسمك يهوه وحدك العلي على كل الارض
(مزمور 83: 18)

+ لانك عظيم انت وصانع عجائب انت الله وحدك 
(مزمور 86: 10)

+ لتكن لك وحدك وليس لاجانب معك
(الأمثال 5: 17)

+ ليس قدوس مثل الرب لانه ليس غيرك وليس صخرة مثل الهنا
(صموئيل الأول 2: 2)

+ لذلك قد عظمت ايها الرب الاله لانه ليس مثلك وليس اله غيرك حسب كل ما سمعناه باذاننا
(صموئيل الثاني 7: 22)

+ يا رب ليس مثلك ولا اله غيرك حسب كل ما سمعناه باذاننا 
(أخبار الأيام الأول 17: 20)

+ الاله القدير على الجميع فاستجب لأصوات الذين ليس لهم رجاء غيرك ونجنا من ايدي الاثماء وأنقذني من مخافتي
(أستير بالتتمة 14: 19)

+ قلت للرب انت سيدي خيري لا شيء غيرك
(مزمور 16: 2)

+ ومنذ الازل لم يسمعوا ولم يصغوا لم تر عين الها غيرك يصنع لمن ينتظره (إشعياء 64: 4)

+ فهتف بصوت عال وقال عظيم انت ايها الرب اله دانيال ولا اله غيرك ثم اخرجه من جب الاسود 
(دانيال بالتتمة 14: 40)

+ ايها الرب الهنا قد استولى علينا سادة سواك بك وحدك نذكر اسمك
(إشعياء 26: 13)

+ يا رب الجنود اله اسرائيل الجالس فوق الكروبيم انت هو الاله وحدك لكل ممالك الارض انت صنعت السماوات والارض 
(إشعياء 37: 16)

+ والان ايها الرب الهنا خلصنا من يده فتعلم ممالك الارض كلها انك انت الرب وحدك
(إشعياء 37: 20)

+ ولك يسجدون اليك يتضرعون قائلين فيك وحدك الله وليس اخر ليس اله (إشعياء 45: 14)

+ وليعلموا انك انت الرب الاله وحدك المجيد في كل المسكونة 
(دانيال بالتتمة 3: 45)

* وحدانيه الله في العهد الجديد:

+ لكن لنا اله واحد الاب الذي منه جميع الاشياء ونحن له ورب واحد يسوع المسيح الذي به جميع الاشياء ونحن به 
(كورنثوس الأولى 8: 6)

+ وهذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته
(يوحنا 17: 3)

+ فاجابه يسوع ان اول كل الوصايا هي اسمع يا اسرائيل الرب الهنا رب واحد (مرقس 12: 29)

+ لان الله واحد هو الذي سيبرر الختان بالايمان والغرلة بالايمان
(رومية 3: 30)

+ فقال له الكاتب جيدا يا معلم بالحق قلت لانه الله واحد وليس اخر سواه
(مرقس 12: 32)

+ من لا يخافك يا رب ويمجد اسمك لانك وحدك قدوس لان جميع الامم سياتون ويسجدون امامك لان احكامك قد اظهرت 
(الرؤيا 15: 4)

+ فقال له يسوع لماذا تدعوني صالحا ليس احد صالحا الا واحد وهو الله 
(لوقا 18: 19)

+ وهذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته
(يوحنا 17: 3)

+ ولست انا بعد في العالم واما هؤلاء فهم في العالم وانا اتي اليك ايها الاب القدوس احفظهم في اسمك الذين اعطيتني ليكونوا واحدا كما نحن 
(يوحنا 17: 11)

+ ” ليكون الجميع واحدا كما انك انت ايها الاب في وانا فيك ليكونوا هم ايضا واحدا فينا ليؤمن العالم انك ارسلتني وانا قد اعطيتهم المجد الذي اعطيتني ليكونوا واحدا كما اننا نحن واحد انا فيهم وانت في ليكونوا مكملين الى واحد وليعلم العالم انك ارسلتني واحببتهم كما احببتني ” (يوحنا 22و23)

+ من لا يخافك يا رب ويمجد اسمك لانك وحدك قدوس لان جميع الامم سياتون ويسجدون امامك لان احكامك قد اظهرت
(الرؤيا 15: 4)

+ ولكن ليس كالخطية هكذا ايضا الهبة لانه ان كان بخطية واحد مات الكثيرون فبالاولى كثيرا نعمة الله والعطية بالنعمة التي بالانسان الواحد يسوع المسيح قد ازدادت للكثيرين
(رومية 5: 15)

+ بولس رسول يسوع المسيح بحسب امر الله مخلصنا وربنا يسوع المسيح رجائنا
(تيموثاوس الأولى 1: 1)

+ وليس كما بواحد قد اخطا هكذا العطية لان الحكم من واحد للدينونة واما الهبة فمن جرى خطايا كثيرة للتبرير 
(رومية 5: 16)

+ انت تؤمن ان الله واحد حسنا تفعل والشياطين يؤمنون ويقشعرون 
(يعقوب 2: 19)

+ وانواع خدم موجودة ولكن الرب واحد
(كورنثوس الأولى 12: 5)

+ والذين يشهدون في الارض هم ثلاثة الروح والماء والدم والثلاثة هم في الواحد 
(يوحنا الأولى 5: 8)

+ وانواع اعمال موجودة ولكن الله واحد الذي يعمل الكل في الكل 
(كورنثوس الأولى 12: 6)

+ لانه ان كان بخطية الواحد قد ملك الموت بالواحد فبالاولى كثيرا الذين ينالون فيض النعمة وعطية البر سيملكون في الحياة بالواحد يسوع المسيح 
(رومية 5: 17)

+ لانه كما بمعصية الانسان الواحد جعل الكثيرون خطاة هكذا ايضا باطاعة الواحد سيجعل الكثيرون ابرارا 
(رومية 5: 19)

+ هكذا نحن الكثيرين جسد واحد في المسيح واعضاء بعضا لبعض كل واحد للاخر 
(رومية 12: 5)

+ جسد واحد وروح واحد كما دعيتم ايضا في رجاء دعوتكم الواحد 
(أفسس 4: 4)

+ لانه يوجد اله واحد ووسيط واحد بين الله والناس الانسان يسوع المسيح (تيموثاوس الأولى 2: 5)

+ رب واحد ايمان واحد معمودية واحدة
(أفسس 4: 5)

+ وملك الدهور الذي لا يفنى ولا يرى الاله الحكيم وحده له الكرامة والمجد الى دهر الدهور امين
(تيموثاوس الأولى 1: 17)

+ كيف تقدرون ان تؤمنوا وانتم تقبلون مجدا بعضكم من بعض والمجد الذي من الاله الواحد لستم تطلبونه 
(يوحنا 5: 44)

+ الذي وحده له عدم الموت ساكنا في نور لا يدنى منه الذي لم يره احد من الناس ولا يقدر ان يراه الذي له الكرامة والقدرة الابدية امين
(تيموثاوس الأولى 6: 16)

+ اله واب واحد للكل الذي على الكل وبالكل وفي كلكم 
(أفسس 4: 6)

+ لله الحكيم وحده بيسوع المسيح له المجد الى الابد امين كتبت الى اهل رومية من كورنثوس على يد فيبي خادمة كنيسة كنخريا 
(رومية 16: 27)

+ حينئذ قال له يسوع اذهب يا شيطان لانه مكتوب للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد 
(متى 4: 10)

+ الاله الحكيم الوحيد مخلصنا له المجد والعظمة والقدرة والسلطان الان والى كل الدهور امين 
(يهوذا 1: 25)

+ لماذا يتكلم هذا هكذا بتجاديف من يقدر ان يغفر خطايا الا الله وحده 
(مرقس 2: 7)

هذا التوحيد لدى المسيحيين ويوجد الكثير ايضا

نعمة وسلام من إلهنا الصالح مع الجميع .​*


----------



## DODY2010 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

رائئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئع جدا ربنا يباركفي خدمتكم


----------



## Rosetta (7 أكتوبر 2010)

dody2010 قال:


> رائئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئع جدا ربنا يبارك في خدمتكم


*
شكرا دودي للمشاركة

سلام المسيح ​*


----------



## grges monir (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*المسيحية هي من نادت و تنادي و تعلم التوحيد لكل العالم و تاريخ الكنيسة يشهد بوحدانية الله ، و محاربة تعدد الآلهة ، و قدوضعت كتبا ومؤلفات كثيرة في الكرازة بوحدانية الله ، فأذا كان هنالك من يتهم المسيحية بالشرك او الكفر لتعدد الآلهة …. فانه لا يعلم ما هيه الدين المسيحي او ما هو أساس عقيدتنا او عبادتنا او انه تقرب منه سطحيا و هو بذلك علي خطأ كبير

التثليث الذي نؤمن به-- نحن المسيحيين – لا يتعارض مطلقا مع الأيمان بوحدانية الله بل يفسرها ويشرحها . فنحن نؤمن بان وحدانية الله ليست وحدانية جامدة مصمتة ، لكنها وحدانية واجبة الوجود في ذاتها ، ووحدانية عاقلة في ذاتها ، ووحدانية حية في ذاتها – نعم نؤمن بان الله واحد لا اله غيره ، ولكنه مثلث الخاصيات الذاتية - ( الأب ) و (الابن ) و (الروح القدس )- فالله الواحد –واجب الوجود بذاته ، ناطق بكلمته ، حي بروحه.*
***************************************
موضوع مميز روز


----------



## Rosetta (8 أكتوبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *المسيحية هي من نادت و تنادي و تعلم التوحيد لكل العالم و تاريخ الكنيسة يشهد بوحدانية الله ، و محاربة تعدد الآلهة ، و قدوضعت كتبا ومؤلفات كثيرة في الكرازة بوحدانية الله ، فأذا كان هنالك من يتهم المسيحية بالشرك او الكفر لتعدد الآلهة …. فانه لا يعلم ما هيه الدين المسيحي او ما هو أساس عقيدتنا او عبادتنا او انه تقرب منه سطحيا و هو بذلك علي خطأ كبير
> 
> التثليث الذي نؤمن به-- نحن المسيحيين – لا يتعارض مطلقا مع الأيمان بوحدانية الله بل يفسرها ويشرحها . فنحن نؤمن بان وحدانية الله ليست وحدانية جامدة مصمتة ، لكنها وحدانية واجبة الوجود في ذاتها ، ووحدانية عاقلة في ذاتها ، ووحدانية حية في ذاتها – نعم نؤمن بان الله واحد لا اله غيره ، ولكنه مثلث الخاصيات الذاتية - ( الأب ) و (الابن ) و (الروح القدس )- فالله الواحد –واجب الوجود بذاته ، ناطق بكلمته ، حي بروحه.*
> ***************************************
> موضوع مميز روز



*فعلا انا حطيت هذا الموضوع ردا على موضوع في القسم الاسلامي ..
ليعلموا انهم مغيبين عن الحق 

المسيحية كانت و لا زالت تؤمن بالله الواحد 

اشكر مرورك اخي الحبيب 
سلام المسيح يملأ قلبك  ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*موضوع رائع اختي الغالية الرب يبارك حياتك...*


----------



## جندي المسيح (10 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## النهيسى (10 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جدا

موضوع جميال ورائع

الرب يبارككم


----------



## Rosetta (10 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *موضوع رائع اختي الغالية الرب يبارك حياتك...*





أبو فادي عصام قال:


> شكرا جزيلا





النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدا
> 
> موضوع جميال ورائع
> 
> الرب يبارككم



*شكرااااااا للمرور اخوتي الاحبة 
سلام المسيح ​*


----------

